# Ball Screw  Covers



## Transformer (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a Grizzly lathe that I have CNC'd.  Doing a recent job I was generating a lot of very small chips which were flying everywhere.  I kept looking at my exposed ball screw and thinking there must be a way to cover or protect it.  So I thought I would ask what others have done.  Thanks.


----------



## bpratl (Oct 14, 2015)

I am still looking for an affordable telescoping cover for my lead screw, so as a temporary fix I have been using a 3/4" foam pipe insulator section on both sides of the compound. Bob


----------



## countryguy (Oct 14, 2015)

Ditto here.  I've tried to call the Nook/thomson folks for Screw wipers/covers.   they do have them, but I am told they were special made and cannot seem to locate them.  Nook say's Thomson,  Tomson say's Nook.     I'll search google and some sites later.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 14, 2015)

Try these  http://www.mcmaster.com/#telescoping-covers/=zdanmp


----------



## rcaffin (Oct 15, 2015)

Concertina of folded book-covering plastic. Works great.
I tried to upload & embed an image, but couldn't see how. My avatar pic shows a narrow version though.

Cheers


----------



## countryguy (Oct 15, 2015)

Ahhh you have the accordion bellow.  I am looking for something to wrap the screw in?  Those metal telescoping tubes Jim posted are pricy but it is exactly what I want!  Hmmmmm.  I have a slip roller?  Project #423?  Build date 2020.  I need about 36" on my shopmaster 3in1 for x and about 14 if I recall on Y.  Wipers are ok too if effective?  Right?


----------

